# Danes leaving Denmark i.e. Tax



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

We are going through all the research for relocating to Cyprus, and the 5% tax on pensions sounds perfect for us. Do you wait until you get your residents permit then apply for the tax or do you arrange it before you leave your country of residence, i.e. Denmark. Also, is there a Danish expat community in Cyprus, or scandinavian, I would expect so, as the taxes in Denmark are appalling. Even pensioners, pay 35% tax on their pensions.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

haymarket said:


> We are going through all the research for relocating to Cyprus, and the 5% tax on pensions sounds perfect for us. Do you wait until you get your residents permit then apply for the tax or do you arrange it before you leave your country of residence, i.e. Denmark.


You can go to the tax office once you've got your residents permits (pink/yellow slips) sorted out. I know people who have gone after living here several years and the tax office have been happy deal with the paperwork retrospectively. 

It's on our list of jobs we really don't want to do but have to get round to and we've been here almost four years. This winter, maybe ;-)

Mands


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*tax office*



AradippouTales said:


> You can go to the tax office once you've got your residents permits (pink/yellow slips) sorted out. I know people who have gone after living here several years and the tax office have been happy deal with the paperwork retrospectively.
> 
> It's on our list of jobs we really don't want to do but have to get round to and we've been here almost four years. This winter, maybe ;-)
> 
> Mands


Thank you Mands. Do you mean the danish tax office too? I take it you might be danish?

Haymarket


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

haymarket said:


> Thank you Mands. Do you mean the danish tax office too? I take it you might be danish?
> 
> Haymarket


Oh gosh, sorry to have given a false impression! I'm English but it was the Cypriot tax office I was referring to.

If there's a double taxation treaty with Denmark then once you are registered in Cyprus I would think that you just give the Danish tax office notice that you've registered here.

Mands


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> If there's a double taxation treaty with Denmark
> Mands



And answering my own question, there is and it can be read here;

http://www.mof.gov.cy/mof/ird/ird.nsf/All/A84A5D91820BFB46C22570430037B558/$file/Denmark%20EN.pdf

Hope it's of some use!
Mands


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*danish tax*



AradippouTales said:


> Oh gosh, sorry to have given a false impression! I'm English but it was the Cypriot tax office I was referring to.
> 
> If there's a double taxation treaty with Denmark then once you are registered in Cyprus I would think that you just give the Danish tax office notice that you've registered here.
> 
> Mands


Thanks Mands, there is a double taxation with Denmark, and now I understand why you have not done it yet, the tax is awful in Denmark, even for pensioners, although lower it is still 36% on pensions, so 5% is very attractive to us. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

As far as I know there are not many Danish ex-pats in Cyprus but there are a few. I have a Danish friend here in Limassol and she co-ordinates activities for Danish ex-pats so I can put you in contact with her if you wish. 

There are quite a few Scandinavians, in Limassol there are around 30 Norwegians and about the same amount of Swedes, I would guess. In the Ayia Napa area there are lots of Scandinavians who spend the winters here, contact the Scandinavian Church or Bakery for more information.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Tax*



Aase said:


> As far as I know there are not many Danish ex-pats in Cyprus but there are a few. I have a Danish friend here in Limassol and she co-ordinates activities for Danish ex-pats so I can put you in contact with her if you wish.
> 
> There are quite a few Scandinavians, in Limassol there are around 30 Norwegians and about the same amount of Swedes, I would guess. In the Ayia Napa area there are lots of Scandinavians who spend the winters here, contact the Scandinavian Church or Bakery for more information.


 Hey thanks a lot, lots of information. In fact I am scottish and have lived in Denmark 20years and my husband is Danish. So sounds like it will be home from home for the both of us, though I would like Paphos for a base, I think it has been 25 years since I stayed in Limassol for a few months. I bet I won't recognize Paphos. So thank you once again for all the information.

Haymarket.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

*Health Care for Danes in Cyprus.*



Aase said:


> As far as I know there are not many Danish ex-pats in Cyprus but there are a few. I have a Danish friend here in Limassol and she co-ordinates activities for Danish ex-pats so I can put you in contact with her if you wish.
> 
> There are quite a few Scandinavians, in Limassol there are around 30 Norwegians and about the same amount of Swedes, I would guess. In the Ayia Napa area there are lots of Scandinavians who spend the winters here, contact the Scandinavian Church or Bakery for more information.


Hi Mands, back again. I wonder if you could ask your danish friend if she has any problems getting free health care as she is from Denmark. Is it the same as the British or is it different. We are both in the EU I know, but I get confused, is the E121 the form to use, or should I get a blue Sygesikkring Kort, she will know what that is, it is definately Danish. Confused Denmark!!


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

My friend is covered under her husband's private health insurance that he gets through work. 

I am not sure how it works for retired people but would assume that also Danish people are covered as you are part of the EU! As far as I know you need proof from Denmark that you are covered (not sure if that's the E121 form or not) and then you take this to the hospital once you have received your yellow residence permit slip.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Aase said:


> My friend is covered under her husband's private health insurance that he gets through work.
> 
> I am not sure how it works for retired people but would assume that also Danish people are covered as you are part of the EU! As far as I know you need proof from Denmark that you are covered (not sure if that's the E121 form or not) and then you take this to the hospital once you have received your yellow residence permit slip.


Thanks Mands, yes, I think it is the E121 here also. Can you ask them if they HAVE to pay Danish tax still? Their telling me here I have to pay Danish tax on our pensions still, which defeats a lot of the object, but not all, we would still be okay over there, but all the pensions are confusing, we have various pensions you see, although we are retired.


----------

